# Potential first rd matchup talk



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

With 25 games left, there are a number of teams in the running for that potential 7th seed.


Which team would be a favorable matchup in your mind? Is there one?

Is there a team who you want the Suns to face?



Here are the current Western Conference Standings


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Which team would be a favorable matchup in your mind? *any team from 7 to 15*

Is there one? *yes*

Is there a team who you want the Suns to face? *Clippers*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, you don't have to follow the questions. I was just throwing things out there.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> With 25 games left, there are a number of teams in the running for that potential 7th seed.
> 
> 
> Which team would be a favorable matchup in your mind? Is there one?
> ...


I'd like to see a Suns/Rockets or Suns/Denver match up.

The Rockets always do poorly against the Suns, as our style pretty much directly counters their style.

And... the Nuggets are a high effort offense, low effort defense team, and we can tear those apart at will, assuming we play a little defense ourselves.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

If I have to choose Clippers or Nuggets, I would go with the LA team.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

since the grizz arent making the playoffs this year id have to go with lakers. last years series was exciting and id love to see another exciting series again. of course the suns will win.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that Suns gonna play against Nuggets... What I want is warriors, but their chances aren't so big to rech playoffs at all...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like the Nuggets matchup. But the Clippers would be fine as well.

The Suns first round opponent shouldn't be too much of a series.


Atleast, not when the Suns are 100% healthy. 

I want the Spurs and Lakers to play each other because I think the Lakers would win and if the Suns
got to the second round they would face the Lakers. How rare would that be? If the Suns played the 
Clippers, Lakers, and then the Mavericks like they did the year before?


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I dont't think that Lakers would beat Spurs, cause they players don't have much ezperience in playoffs... But Lakers could make some problems fors Spurs like last year for us...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Nuggets, it would be one high scoring series. We'll hopefully. I could just see that being an exciting series to watch.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Dear god, I hope we don't get Lakers in the 1st round, we always seem to play bad against them, we play like we have something to prove, then always lose it near the end.

Nuggets would be alright, we can beat them because they play OUR game. Golden State too, same with NO Hornets. I wouldn't mind Clippers either.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

mavs will make it to the 2nd round no questions asked. You should be asking you u want in the 2nd round cause if its san antonio watch out.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^We've beat the Spurs once already, and our only other game against them, we lost by 5 pts when we started off 1-5... The Mavs would be our hardest matchup, but if we finish 2nd seed, then we wouldn't play them till the WCF if we make it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Clippers currently rest as the #7 seed. That bumped the Nugs down to 8.



They are playing the Spurs tonight, so with a loss that would put them back at #8.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think we'll be fine with whomever we matchup against in the 1st round. Although the Lakers do seem to give us problems. Sorry to hijack the thread but I'm more interested in the 2nd round. Would we rather face the Spurs or the Jazz?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16 games left I think. Looks like it's still Denver the first rd match up. I still say bring em on.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Clippers wouldn't be bad since they've under-achieved so much this season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Clippers wouldn't be bad since they've under-achieved so much this season.



Yeah, I think Suns and Clippers would be a better matchup.

I don't know, the Nuggets would be tough. But I can't see them beating the Suns
more then twice in a series.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I see that there is big posibility that our opponent gonna be Lakers... It is getting like tradition


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't want the Nuggets. They are really clicking lately and I don't want to see them when it comes down to important games.

I'd rather Lakers, Clippers or Warriors.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Id love to see us send home the Lakers again...maybe this time do it in 4 games 

Denver I still think would be good, cause they may be clicking, but when WE'RE clicking, I think we're the team to beat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Yeah, I think Suns and Clippers would be a better matchup.
> 
> I don't know, the Nuggets would be tough. But I can't see them beating the Suns
> more then twice in a series.


Suns-Nuggets would be a sweep. They may win 1 game. I just don't fear them.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that right now we can forget Clippers, Hornets or Warriors, cause they don't have any chances to reach 7th spot... We won't reach 1st spot (even happen something really unbelieveable and unpredictable)... So we have to think about Nuggets and Lakers, we must be ready to play with one of these teams... There are left couple games with Lakers and Nuggets, so we must make some practise playing against them...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

if i were a suns' fan, i would want to face the clippers...clippers would have absolutely no chance against the suns...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Right now, the Nuggets still hold the 7th seed. This will be a close race between the Clips and Nugs.

I think the Lakers will continue to win if Kobe keeps doing what he is. 

I'd rather face the Nugs or Clips then the Lakers.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone ridiculed me after the first 50+ game when I said the Lakers have a respective shot in the playoffs/look at last year and now 3 games later, almost everyone is discussing their possibility.

Sometimes people are llamas of the uncool variety. The Suns fans know that all Kobe needs is 3 breathing bodies, and 1 conscious breathing one that can inbound it to him to be able to torch a team.


----------



## L_to_the_B (Mar 23, 2007)

I think nuggets would be alot more of a challenge than laker's or clips i would like to meet up with warriors if they were to make it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> .... all Kobe needs is 3 breathing bodies, and 1 conscious breathing one that can inbound it to him to be able to torch a team.


:lol:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't want to face the Lakers.

I fear the Clippers more then Denver as I believe Denver can be easily beaten while the Clippers could be tough if they find their stride. Remember, the same Clipper team almost beat us last year. Then again, Denver has picked up the pace lately.

I think Houston has a good shot (50/50) at knocking out Utah

I think Kobe has a decent shot (30/70) at knocking out San Antonio.

I think the Nuggets would be tough, but we could take them.

The 8th seed has no chance at taking out Dallas.

I'd love to face the Nuggets, then the Lakers, and finally Dallas. I think it could happen...but I expect the Suns to face Denver/San Antonio/Dallas.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Everyone ridiculed me after the first 50+ game when I said the Lakers have a respective shot in the playoffs/look at last year and now 3 games later, almost everyone is discussing their possibility.


All of Kobes 50+ pt gamesw were against teams that were at least 10 games below 500.

I'm not dissing the 4 straight 50+ pt games, it's amazing, but people are saying this will make the Lakers unbeatable or pretty hard to stop, I think not.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All the Suns need to do in the first round is get it done fast. They cannot afford to let it get to 6-7 games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> All the Suns need to do in the first round is get it done fast. They cannot afford to let it get to 6-7 games.



The biggest reason why last years series were push to game 7s is because of the Suns
struggles in close games. They pulled some big ones out, but they also lost quite a few.

I think this years team will be alot more capable of finishing close games. I think they
have a very good record when the game is decided by 2pts or less. I bet it's around 4-1.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> The 8th seed has no chance at taking out Dallas.


Perish the thought...one injury or lack of focus can change everything. 

The playoffs are serious business, no matter what your regular season record. :none:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> The biggest reason why last years series were push to game 7s is because of the Suns
> struggles in close games. They pulled some big ones out, but they also lost quite a few.
> 
> I think this years team will be alot more capable of finishing close games. I think they
> have a very good record when the game is decided by 2pts or less. I bet it's around 4-1.


Injuries too. 

Remember expectations fell for this team last yr. We were supposed to be battling for 6-8th seed. I wasn't even all that surprised it went 7 games with the Lakers (down 3-1 was surprising) because of that and how this team finished the season near .500 in last remaining 20 or so games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Clippers and Nuggets are now tied, but I think the Clips have the tie breaker over them as I see they are listed at 7th the spot. I don't wanna face them.

Spurs are 2 games out of 2nd, so if we lose today, next Thursday against them becomes really important. Memphis is sandwiched in on Tuesday. While they play the Pacers and Seattle. Yeah, they're not gonna lose those.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

The next several days are going to be very interesting. I hope today's game is going to be another classic. Hopefully, Thursday's game will be good too.

I think the Nuggets still have a very good chance to overtake the Clippers. The Lakers might possibly slide too. This is going to be an exciting month for the teams vying for the last 3 spots.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nuggets are getting close to the Lakers.

Here's the list of who I would want to face in order, Clips, Nuggets and then Lakers.

I'm hoping somehow the Clippers go on a winning spree and overtake the Nugs for the 7th spot.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that there are big posibility to play against Lakers in first round again, cause if we gonna beat them both times, they wil stand at 7 th spot... So we just have to keep our 2nd spot in West...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like we may get the Lakers. Actually, I think I'd rather face the than than the Nuggets. The Nuggets look pretty good on paper so you know they have potential. If they come together all of a sudden in the playoffs, they can be dangerous. I think they're more unpredictable than the Lakers which may be good or bad. But at least with the Lakers you know what you're going to get.

Sure, the Lakers took us to 7 games last year. But that was without Amare. This year, I think we're much stronger heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I disagree. The Lakers with Phil, and Kobe are far more unpredictable than the Nuggets. Yesterday's game could've went either way up till a certain point. They are better coached. I'd rather take my chances with George Karl, Melo and Iverson and an undisciplined team than them. Plus, I want to face someone different. Sick of seeing the Lakers all the time.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

You're right. The Lakers are better coached and more disciplined. And it would be good to go against someone else for a change. Still, something about Melo and Iverson worries me...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

xray said:


> Perish the thought...one injury or lack of focus can change everything.
> 
> The playoffs are serious business, no matter what your regular season record. :none:


I agree...everyone starts 0-0 its like a new season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that GS and DEN will give DAL and SA all that they can handle. I hope that there are two major upsets in the making... AI and Melo with Smith, Nene and Camby is one dangerous team


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm certain Denver will be either swept or lose in 5 games to the Spurs.

That team gets seriously owned by the Spurs.

It looks like we will be playing the Lakers, as long as they keep up a decent winning percentage.
I'd rather face them then the Warriors. The Warriors are going to be a pain in the *** for the Mavericks.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope Golden State keeps that 8th seed. They'll definitely be a thorn in a lot of sides for the Mavericks. Beaten Dallas twice this year I believe, they'll give them a run for their money hopefully if they meet in the first round of the post season.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Cant wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Effen said:


> Cant wait for the playoffs.



I can. Especially if we're just gonna be disappointed again


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

im ecstatic for a Suns<>Lakers matchup. It usually doesnt disappoint.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers are hanging by a thread

7. LA Lakers 25.5 *GR*: SEA, SAC
8. LA Clippers 26.0 *GR*: PHX, NO/OKC
9. Golden State 26.0 *GR*: DAL, POR


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I do NOT want to see the Warriors. That team is playing some great basketball.

I hope they can get the #8 seed and give the Mavs a run for their money.

Lakers would be the best opponent to face in the the first round. Clippers would cause more problems, especially if the Suns are going to play small ball.


----------

